# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Αποριες σχετικα με την εγκατασταση κλιματιστικου

## Giannisppos

Καλησπερα. 


   	Θα ηθελα  τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με την εγκατασταση ενος κλιματιστικου Aux 12αρι  ινβερτερ, R32 

	Εχω τοποθετησει την εσωτερικη και εξωτερικη μοναδα, εχω κανει την τρυπα  στον τοιχο για τις σωληνωσεις και μενει τωρα η αγορα σωληνων και υλικων  και η κατασκευη της αντλιας κενου απο μοτερ ψυγειου που εχω στη διαθεση  μου. Τυχαινει να εχω εκχειλωτικο σωληνων, αλλα μου λειπει το  δυναμοκλειδο, το οποιο ομως ειναι ενα θεμα που λυνεται με αλλο τροπο. 

   	Εχω ομως ορισμενες αποριες. 


   	1. Ψαχνω καμποσες μερες τωρα, ωστε να βγαλω μια ακρη σχετικα με το  ελαχιστο μηκος σωληνων που χρειαζεται, για να μη ζοριζεται ο συμπιεστης  και να αποδιδει καλυτερα. Ρωτησα 2 ψυκτικους σχετικα με το ποσο πρεπει  να ειναι το ελαχιστο μηκος και ο ενας ειπε "ε κανα 2 μετρα μωρε" και ο  αλλος οταν του ειπα οτι διαβαζω για ελαχιστο μηκος 3 μετρα μου λεει  "ποιος στα λεει αυτα, δεν ισχυουν"..  Απ τα μπολικα manuals που κατεβασα  και εριξα μια ματια, καποιες εταιρειες λενε 3 μετρα, ενω αλλες δεν  αναφερουν καν για ελαχιστο μηκος. Το manual του κλιματιστικου που εχω  δεν αναφερει τιποτα, οποτε ποσα μετρα σωληνων να παρω τελικα? Η μοναδα  μπορει να μπει και ακριβως απο πισω απ την εσωτερικη, αλλα και πιο  μακρια, οποτε δε μας περιοριζει αυτο. 


   	2. Διαβασα οτι αν βαλεις μακρυτερο σωληνα, μπορεις να τον κουλουριασεις  στο πισω μερος του κλιματιστικου ή καποιοι λενε οτι πρεπει να γινει  αυτη η κουλουρα για καποιο λογο. Αλλοι λενε οτι δεν κανει να  κουλουριαζεις τους σωληνες γιατι μενει το λαδι κατω και δε μπορει να  γινει σωστη λιπανση του συμπιεστη. Αλλοι λενε οτι ετσι δυσκολευεται το  φρεον να φτασει στον προορισμο του, με αποτελεσμα να εχει απωλειες. Δεν  ειδα σε κανενα manual να αναφερει κουλουριασμα των σωληνων. Τελικα τι  ειναι σωστο σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο? 


   	3. Το αλλο που δε μπορω να βρω μια στανταρ πληροφορια ειναι οτι  αναφερεται σε πολλα manuals αλλα και στο δικο του, η εφαρμογη ψυκτικου  λαδιου στο στομιο της εκχειλωσης του σωληνα πριν την εφαρμογη στο ρακορ,  για να σφιξει σωστα και να μην εχει διαρροες. Διαβασα οτι δεν κανει να  βαλεις οτι να 'ναι, πρεπει να ειναι συμβατο με το R32, αλλιως μπορει να  προκληθει ζημια αν ερθει σε επαφη με το φρεον. Τι λαδι πρεπει να βαλω  εκει? 


   	4. Για την αντλια κενου, διαβασα οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει βαλβιδα  ανεπίστροφης. Θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει βαλβιδα που ειναι για παροχη  συμπιεσμενου αερα οπως αυτη εδω? https://www.airblock.gr/pneumatika-sustimata/parelkomena-valvidon-aeros/valvida-antepistrofis.html

 

   	5. Για την αντλια κενου, αντι να παρω μανομετρο χαμηλης πιεσης, μιας  και δε θα χρειαστει να μετρησω την πιεση του φρεον λογικα, μηπως να  προτιμησω ενα απλο μανομετρο κενου που ειναι και πιο οικονομικο αλλα και  μεγαλυτερης αναλυσης του κενου, οπως αυτο εδω? https://www.airblock.gr/kenometro-f-...-1-8-aplo.html

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Γνώμη μου , θα γλυτώσεις το καρφί και θα χάσεις το πέταλο

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

xsterg (23-07-19)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν ειμαι ψυκτικος οποτε μπορει να λεω και λαθος:
1.Εχω διαβασει σε διαφορα οτι ειναι 3μ(συνολικο μηκος)
2.λες να βρισκει ανηφορα το φρεον?Εφοσον θα βαλεις επιπλεον μηκος καπως πρεπει να το τοποθετησεις..
3.το πηγες σε αλλο επιπεδο τωρα.μιλας για 0,1mgram?
4.Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις .βαλβιδα εχει το κλιματιστικο.
5.Γνωριζεις σε τι πιεσεις(υποπιεσεις) θα δουλεψεις?

----------


## Giannisppos

> Δεν ειμαι ψυκτικος οποτε μπορει να λεω και λαθος:
> 1.Εχω διαβασει σε διαφορα οτι ειναι 3μ(συνολικο μηκος)
> 2.λες να βρισκει ανηφορα το φρεον?Εφοσον θα βαλεις επιπλεον μηκος καπως πρεπει να το τοποθετησεις..
> 3.το πηγες σε αλλο επιπεδο τωρα.μιλας για 0,1mgram?
> 4.Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις .βαλβιδα εχει το κλιματιστικο.
> 5.Γνωριζεις σε τι πιεσεις(υποπιεσεις) θα δουλεψεις?


1. Κ εγω αυτο βλεπω να αναφερεται στα περισσοτερα manuals, αλλα ειναι και αλλα που δεν αναφερουν τιποτα για ελαχιστο μηκος..
2. Καπου ειδα να λενε οτι αν γινει κουλουρα, μενει το λαδι κατω και δε μπορει να το τραβηξει ευκολα ο συμπιεστης και εχω την εντυπωση οτι οσο λιγοτερες καμπυλες και στροφες, τοσο καλυτερα, ή κανω λαθος?
3. Απλα καπου διαβασα να μη χρησιμοποιηθει καποιο λαδι αλλου τυπου για την ενωση, διοτι το R32 εχει θεμα οταν ερχεται σε επαφη με ορυκτελαια και μη συμβατα λαδια, οποτε ρωταω για να ειμαι σιγουρος.
4. Βαλβιδα ανεπιστροφης, για να μην περασει τιποτα λαδια απο το μοτερ ψυγειου μεσα στις σωληνες του κλιματιστικου σε περιπτωση που υπαρξει επιστροφη.
5.Τις υποπιεσεις τις ξερω, τις αναφερει το manual, ειναι -1bar, οποτε το κενομετρο του λινκ καλυπτει αυτο το φασμα και δειχνει αναλυτικοτερα τι συμβαινει κατα το κενο, αλλα βλεπω οτι δεν αναφερει κανεις πως μπορει να γινει η δουλεια και με αυτο, οποτε αυτο το ρωταω για επιβεβαιωση κυριως.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μέχρι να σου απαντήσουν οι προφέσορες γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι , για το 1) νομίζω σου απάντησε καλύτερα ο 1ος , αλλά εμπιστεύσου και τα 3 μέτρα που διάβασες , όμως ο κατασκευαστής τονίζει ότι αν τα μέτρα της εγκατάστασης σωλήνας είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα 2-3 ίσως και 5 μέτρα δίνουν ορισμούς πόσο παραπάνω φρεον προσθέτεις ανά επιπλέον μέτρο . Και στην περίπτωση σου δεν θα ασχοληθείς με αυτά .
Το κλιματιστικό λαμβάνω ότι το πήρες καινούριο και άρα θα περιέχει και έτοιμες σωλήνες του κατασκευαστή ? . έχει ήδη τα υγρά του μέσα στην μονάδα? 
Για το 2) χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος , το κουλούριασμα το κάνουν όταν η εξωτερική  μονάδα είναι π.χ. σε ταράτσα , η εξωτερική μονάδα πιο πάνω από την εσωτερική μονάδα . Ή όταν είναι πλάτη πλάτη εξωτερική και εσωτερική μονάδα προκειμένου αναγκαστικά να περάσουν τουλάχιστον 2-3 μέτρα σωλήνα.
Για το 3) δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο , έχει κάποια βάση (να μην τσακίσουν γρέζια ) , το σημαντικό είναι να γίνει καλή και σωστή εκχείλωση με συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις και ορισμένοι κατασκευαστές εξηγούν ακόμη και σε εικόνες και χιλιοστομετρικές διαστάσεις ορίων της εκχείλωσης . Καθαρισμός στα γρέζια της εκχείλωσης , καλή ευθύγραμμη εφαρμογή του κώνου εκχείλωσης με την υποδοχή  κτλ για το λάδι εννοούν σε όλο το ψυκτικό κύκλωμα και που τυχόν δεν είναι κατάλληλο ή συμβατό .
Για το 4) θα μπορούσες να βάλεις απλή βάνα που θα την κλείνεις με το χέρι και αμέσως μετά σταματάς και την αντλία . Ή σταματάς από μανόμετρο αν έχεις.
Για το 5) θα μπορούσες στην έξοδο αντλίας να βάλεις ένα δοχείο με λάδι και να διαπιστώνεις παύση φυσαλίδων , αλλά και πολύ περισσότερη λειτουργία της αντλίας για σιγουριά . Αν συνεχίζουν οι φυσαλίδες έχει χαλαρά σφιγμένο ρακόρ .




> 5.Γνωριζεις σε τι πιεσεις(υποπιεσεις) θα δουλεψεις?


Εάν έχει ήδη τα εργοστασιακά υγρά μέσα στην μονάδα / είναι υπολογισμένα ακριβώς / βάση βάρους ψυκτικού 600gr για το μοντέλο παραπάνω?
Μια "απλή " εκχείλωση χαλκοσωλήνα κρύβει πολλές λεπτομέρειες π.χ. το ύψος της χαλκοσωλήνας που θα τοποθετηθεί στο ανάλογο εργαλείο / στην έκταση που θα καλύπτει ο κώνος της εκχείλωσης πάνω στο αρσενικό ρακόρ , αλλά και να μην βρίσκει στα πάσα του θηλυκού ρακόρ . 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUo3Rp5WMW0
Σκούρα τα πράγματα αν δεν έχεις τις εργοστασιακές σωλήνες που είναι έτοιμες .

----------


## Giannisppos

Ναι καινουριο το πηρα απο εδω, αλλα δεν ηρθε με σωληνες μαζι δυστυχως.
Εχει 600 γραμμαρια φρεον R32 μεσα η μοναδα, το οποιο ειναι αρκετο για 5 μετρα σωληνων απ οτι λεει στο manual του.

Αυτο για το λαδι στην εκχειλωση πριν την ενωση, το εχω πετυχει σε καποια manuals, οπως πχ οι παρακατω δυο περιπτωσεις. Στο δικο του γραφει οτι πρεπει να βαλεις ειδικο ψυκτικο λαδι συμβατο με R32, γι αυτο με μπερδεψε λιγο.

Καπου πετυχα και ετοιμες σωληνες με εκχειλωση και μονωση στο εμποριο, λες να τις προτιμησω? Εχω παντως παχυμετρο και μικρομετρο για να κανω μετρησεις στην επιφανεια της εκχειλωσης αν χρειαστει, οπως επισης και εργαλειο για τα γρεζια. Το εκχειλωτικο που εχω ειναι αρκετα παλιο, αλλα αδουλευτο και ειναι 45 μοιρων η κεφαλη του, οποτε φανταζομαι οτι δεν υστερει σε κατι, αν και καπου ειδα να αναφερεται οτι πρεπει λεει να χρησιμοποιησεις ειδικο εκχειλωτικο για R32, αλλα δε βλεπω καποια διαφορα στις φωτο στο ιντερνετ σε συγκριση με το δικο μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αν και καπου ειδα να αναφερεται οτι πρεπει λεει να χρησιμοποιησεις ειδικο εκχειλωτικο για R32,


Προσπάθησε να βρεις την πηγή να διαβάσουμε και εμείς τους λόγους αν πράγματι ισχύουν και σε τι (π.χ. ίντσες διαμέτρου σωλήνες 1/4 ...3/8 .... γωνία κώνου κτλ ) .




> Ναι καινουριο το πηρα απο εδω, αλλα δεν ηρθε με σωληνες μαζι δυστυχως.


Αυτοί αν τύχαινε να πουλάν αυτοκίνητα , θα σου τα παραδίνανε χωρίς τιμόνι και ρόδες , και πως θα βασιστεί κάποιος στην εγγύηση 2 χρόνων αν βάλεις εκτός εργοστασίου σωλήνες ? 




> Καπου πετυχα και ετοιμες σωληνες με εκχειλωση και μονωση στο εμποριο, λες να τις προτιμησω?


 Σε αυτούς ρώτα για το αν έχουν διαφορές στην εκχείλωση .



> Αυτο για το λαδι στην εκχειλωση πριν την ενωση, το εχω πετυχει σε καποια manuals, οπως πχ οι παρακατω δυο περιπτωσεις. Στο δικο του γραφει οτι πρεπει να βαλεις ειδικο ψυκτικο λαδι συμβατο με R32, γι αυτο με μπερδεψε λιγο.


Τόσα χρόνια όλοι τα βάζανε με χωρίς λάδι και αυτοί που ξέρουν εμπειρικά πόσο να τα σφίξουν (χωρίς το δυναμόκλειδο ) δεν είχαν προβλήματα , νομίζω είναι υπερβολικά αυτά με την λίπανση πριν το σφίξιμο.
Εδώ είναι ένα πρόβλημα για σένα για το πόσο στο σφίξιμο , γιατί αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις εμπειρίες των τεχνικών και είναι δύσκολο να το προσδιορίσεις ο ίδιος , οι τεχνικοί γνωρίζουν τα όρια ανθεκτικότητας χαλκοσωλήνα για το σφίξιμο , αν δεν γνωρίζεις ή θα πάει χαλαρά ή θα πάει υπερβολικά με την χαλκοσωλήνα να "κρέμεται" από μια κλωστή που λέει ο λόγος .
Για να έχεις κέρδος την εγγύηση των 2 χρόνων , συνεννοήσου με το κατάστημα με τους όρους και τις διαδικασίες εξασφάλισης της εγγύησης από άλλον τεχνικό .

----------


## Giannisppos

Δε βρισκω που το ειχα διαβασει αυτο για το εκχειλωτικο, αλλα βρηκα το παρακατω που αναφερει οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οτι εχεις, αρκει να ακολουθησεις τις οδηγιες για τις διαστασεις.

SNAG-0417.jpg SNAG-0418.png

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λέει για εκχειλωτικό F32 με παρένθεση (410α) άρα είναι τα ίδια . Εάν επιμένεις να το χουφτώσεις το μηχάνημα κάνε δοκιμές με ρακόρ Θηλυκό + αρσενικό (αρσενικό ρακόρ εκτός της μονάδας ) και δες αν τα καταφέρνεις υπολογίζοντας ταυτόχρονα και πόσο σφίξιμο χρειάζονται . Το ρακόρ με την λεπτότερη σωλήνα θέλει λιγότερη πίεση , ενώ του χοντρού σωλήνα είναι λιγότερο επίφοβο .
Για την λεπτότερη σωλήνα θα χρειαστείς 2 γαλλικά κλειδιά μήκους 20cm περίπου / για την χοντρή σωλήνα 2 Γαλλικά κλειδιά 30cm περίπου .
Μην επιχειρήσεις να σφίξεις το ρακόρ χωρίς κόντρα από 2ο κλειδί γιατί θα σπάσει το ρακόρ βάνα της μονάδας .

----------

Giannisppos (22-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze7HCWcwnrI
Στο 6:10 ο τύπος το κάνει με το μάτι μου αρέσει και είναι γλύκας . Στην τελική η εξωτερική διάμετρος του κώνου της χαλκοσωλήνας έρχεται σχεδόν ίσα ή σφικτά με τα πάσα του θηλυκού ρακόρ και έτσι είναι το καλύτερο . Επίσης στην διαδικασία εκχείλωσης δεν πιέζει υπερβολικά με συνέπεια να λεπτύνει το πάχος της σωλήνας (και αυτό επειδή έχει καστάνια ελέγχου πίεσης για την δημιουργία του κώνου )

----------


## Giannisppos

Πολύ γαματο βίντεο, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που έψαχνα. Σ ωραίος!
Ωραίο το εργαλείακι αυτό με την κάστανα, αν ήμουν ψυκτικός θα το είχα στη συλλογή μου στάνταρ.
Δυναμοκλειδο σαν αυτό δεν έχω δυστυχώς, έχω απ τα άλλα για καρυδακι μόνο, οπότε αυτό είναι ένα θέμα..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο τέλος με την συσκευή εκτός λειτουργίας , ανοίγεις το μικρό βανάκι της λεπτής σωλήνας , στην συνέχεια πιέζεις την βαλβίδα που έχει και είναι για την υποδοχή του λάστιχου πλήρωσης μανομέτρου (στην μεγάλη βάνα της χοντρής σωλήνας ) και αφήνεις να τρέξει με πίεση για 7 με 10 δευτερόλεπτα , τέλος ανοίγεις και την βάνα την μεγάλη .
Σαπουνοδιάλλυμα με αφρό από υγρό πιάτων πάνω σε σφουγγάρι , ο αφρός να γίνει πηκτός και να μην τρέχει με νερά , πηκτός αφρός σαν σαντιγί . Απλώνεις πάνω στα ρακόρ και παρακολουθείς υπομονετικά για πιθανή διαρροή για φουσκάλες στον αφρό .
Κατόπιν βάζεις την συσκευή μπροστά , και πάλι έλεγχος υπομονετικός με αφρό .
Σε τυχόν διαρροή κλείνεις την συσκευή / όλα τα βανάκια και επαναλαμβάνεις διαδικασίες .

Η σωστή μέθοδος είναι να μην ανοίξεις καμία βάνα , και να αρχίσεις κενό από το βαλβιδάκι της χοντρής σωλήνας / μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το κενό και το ίδιο μανόμετρο δεν μας δείχνει "απώλειες " , ανοίγουμε στο τέλος και τις 2 βάνες , αφού έχουμε βγάλει και το σωληνάκι πλήρωσης από το αυτόματο βαλβιδάκι πλήρωσης .
Θα σεβαστείς παρέμβαση 3ου εφόσον εξηγήσει σε τι είμαι λάθος . (είπαμε δεν είμαι ειδικός ) .

----------

Giannisppos (23-07-19)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου πας να γλυτωσεις 60€ και θα τα δωσεις πολλαπλασια τελικα και δουλεια δεν θα κανεις. καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.

----------


## Giannisppos

> φιλε μου πας να γλυτωσεις 60€ και θα τα δωσεις πολλαπλασια τελικα και δουλεια δεν θα κανεις. καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.


Το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες, αλλα δεν τους εμπιστευομαι γαμωτο.. Ο ενας που ξερω, ειναι ενας ηλεκτρολογος που βαζει κλιματιστικα και μαλιστα τα ξεπεταει τρεχοντας για να προλαβει να βαλει οσα περισσοτερα μπορει στη μερα και ζητησε 85 ευρω γιατι δεν εχω σωληνες και βαση και ο αλλος ειναι ενας επαγγελματιας ψυκτικος που ετυχε να βρισκομαι σε σπιτι που εγκατεστησε καινουριο κλιματιστικο και την αλλη μερα εχασε ολο το φρεον, προφανως απο κακη συνδεση... Αυτος ζηταει 80 περιπου, απ οτι ειπε, αλλα αντε να τον εμπιστευτεις μετα απ αυτο.

Ο ηλεκτρολογος μου χε εγκαταστησει παλιοτερα στο σπιτι δυο μοναδες, οι οποιες δουλευουν εδω και 10 χρονια κανονικα, αλλα στη μια εβαλε 1 μετρο σωληνα και κανει σαν τρακτερ, μεταφεροντας το θορυβο ολο μεσα. Στο δευτερο που εβαλε σε αλλο σημειο του σπιτιου, λογω του οτι δεν ειχε χωρο και αναγκαστηκε να βαλει 2 μετρα σωληνα, ειναι αθορυβο το συγκεκριμενο. Αυτο του ενος μετρου ειναι 12αρι και δεν ηρθε με σωληνες μαζι, οποτε γκρινιαζε οτι θα πρεπει να βαλει αυτος τις σωληνες και γι αυτο προφανως εβαλε 1 μετρο. Το δευτερο ειχε μεσα τη σωληνωση του, οποτε λογικα ηταν υπολογισμενο για 2 μετρα, γιατι ειναι 7αρι.

Ενας αλλος λογος που ξεκινησα να το εγκαθιστω μονος μου, ειναι οτι επειδη αυτο το σπιτι ειναι του '60, εχει καποιες ιδιαιτεροτητες. Ειναι μπατικο που λεμε, χτισμενο με τουβλα και σεναζια μονο, χωρις σκελετο δηλαδη απο κολονες σκυροδέματος, παταει η πλακα πανω στα τουβλα, με αποτελεσμα τα τουβλα να ειναι σταυρωτα χτισμενα και οπου και να τρυπησεις πεφτεις παντα σε τρυπα τουβλου, δηλαδη κοιταζουν προς τα μεσα οι τρυπες, προς τον σοβα. Ετσι δε μπορεις να στηριξεις τιποτα πανω στον τοιχο, αν δεν κανεις πατεντα με κολλα και ουπα 14αρια, ωστε να πιασεις στριφονια. Το αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι οι τρυπες δεν πεφτουν στα σημεια που θες εσυ, με αποτελεσμα αν κανεις 4 διαφορετικες τρυπες να πεσουν σε ακυρα σημεια, οποτε θελει ξετρυπημα η λαμαρινα της βασης στα σημεια που πεφτουν τα στριφονια για να την τοποθετησεις σωστα. Επισης στο σημειο που το τοποθετησα, δε γνωριζα που βρισκεται το δευτερο σεναζι, με αποτελεσμα να χρειαστει να μετακινησω τη βαση πιο ψηλα, γιατι οταν πηγα να κανω την τρυπα για τις σωληνες, επεσα επανω του..

Φαντασου τωρα να ερχοταν τεχνικος και να εβλεπε ολη αυτη τη φαση για τη στηριξη και να παιδευοταν μιση μερα να στηριξει την εσωτερικη μοναδα στον τοιχο. Οχι 80 θα επαιρνε, αλλα 180. Ασε που δεν παιζει να εμπαινε στη διαδικασια να στηριξει με στριφονια κλπ, στο σοβα επανω θα το στηριζε, ο οποιος ειναι φυσικα σαθρος και εχει 3 ποντους παχος, οποτε αν βαλεις ουπα εκει, με το παραμικρο ξεκλαπωνεται.. Την εξω μοναδα δε θα τη στηριξω στον τοιχο γι αυτο το λογο, οποτε θα μπει επανω σε χαμηλοτερη πλακα, επειδη κολλητα ειναι το μπανιο που ειναι μεταγενεστερη κατασκευη εκτος σπιτιου κ ετσι βολευει να μπει εκει και ερχεται σχεδον 15 ποντους χαμηλοτερα απ την εσωτερικη μοναδα.

Ενα τελευταιο προβλημα που υπαρχει και δεν ξερω ακομα πως να το λυσω, ειναι οτι ο τοιχος εχει παχος 30 ποντους, ο κατασκευαστης αναφερει υπογραμμισμενα, οτι με το R32 πρεπει οι ενωσεις με τα ρακορ να βγαινουν εξω απ το σπιτι, λογω της ευφλεκτοτητας του φρεον, οποτε ανασηκωσα τις σωληνες της εσωτερικης μοναδας και τις εβγαλα ευθεια πισω, ωστε να βγουν αριστερα της μοναδας με τρυπα απο πισω της για αν μη φαινεται. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι η σωληνα με το χοντρο ρακορ δε φτανει να βγει απ την απεναντι μερια, οποτε δε θα μπορω να τεσταρω για διαρροες γιατι ειναι στους 25 ποντους. Η μονη λυση που βλεπω, ειναι να σκαψω τον τοιχο 5 ποντους εξωτερικα για να χω προσβαση.. 

Πφφ, μπλεξαμε...

----------


## Giannisppos

> Στο τέλος με την συσκευή εκτός λειτουργίας , ανοίγεις το μικρό βανάκι της λεπτής σωλήνας , στην συνέχεια πιέζεις την βαλβίδα που έχει και είναι για την υποδοχή του λάστιχου πλήρωσης μανομέτρου (στην μεγάλη βάνα της χοντρής σωλήνας ) και αφήνεις να τρέξει με πίεση για 7 με 10 δευτερόλεπτα , τέλος ανοίγεις και την βάνα την μεγάλη .
> Σαπουνοδιάλλυμα με αφρό από υγρό πιάτων πάνω σε σφουγγάρι , ο αφρός να γίνει πηκτός και να μην τρέχει με νερά , πηκτός αφρός σαν σαντιγί . Απλώνεις πάνω στα ρακόρ και παρακολουθείς υπομονετικά για πιθανή διαρροή για φουσκάλες στον αφρό .
> Κατόπιν βάζεις την συσκευή μπροστά , και πάλι έλεγχος υπομονετικός με αφρό .
> Σε τυχόν διαρροή κλείνεις την συσκευή / όλα τα βανάκια και επαναλαμβάνεις διαδικασίες .
> 
> Η σωστή μέθοδος είναι να μην ανοίξεις καμία βάνα , και να αρχίσεις κενό από το βαλβιδάκι της χοντρής σωλήνας / μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το κενό και το ίδιο μανόμετρο δεν μας δείχνει "απώλειες " , ανοίγουμε στο τέλος και τις 2 βάνες , αφού έχουμε βγάλει και το σωληνάκι πλήρωσης από το αυτόματο βαλβιδάκι πλήρωσης .
> Θα σεβαστείς παρέμβαση 3ου εφόσον εξηγήσει σε τι είμαι λάθος . (είπαμε δεν είμαι ειδικός ) .



Το πρωτο μερος με την απλη εξαερωση δε θα το ακολουθησω, γιατι πιστευω δεν ειναι ο σωστος τροπος. Θα ακολουθησω τη σωστη μεθοδο με την αντλια κενου, την οποια θα κατασκευασω απο μοτερ ψυγειου που εχω στη διαθεση μου και θα παρω μονο ενα μανομετρο και σωληνα με βυσμα. Το μονο που πρεπει να γινει διαφορετικα σε αυτη τη μεθοδο απ οτι διαβασα, ειναι οτι πρεπει μολις γινει το κενο και αφου δεν υπαρχει καποια μεταβολη στο μανομετρο περιμενοντας καμποσα λεπτα, τοτε απελευθερωνουμε μια μικρη ποσοτητα φρεον για 5-6 δευτερολεπτα στο κυκλωμα, ωστε να σηκωσει λιγο μεγαλυτερη πιεση απο αυτη του περιβαλλοντος και τοτε τσεκαρουμε με σαπουναδα για διαρροες. Αν τσεκαρεις πριν που εχεις κενο με σαπουναδα, αν υπαρχει διαρροη, θα σου ρουφιξει μεσα σαπουνι και θα "μολυνεις" το κυκλωμα. Επισης δε θα κανει φουσκαλες αν κανει αναρροφιση λογικα.. Επισης δεν πρεπει να βγαλεις το μανομετρο απ το κυκλωμα οσο εχει κενο, γιατι με  το που θα ξεβιδωσεις τη βαλβιδα, θα εισχωρησει ενα μικρο ποσοστο αερα  και παει το κενο..
Στο τελος οταν δεις οτι ολα ειναι καλα, τοτε βγαζεις πλεον το μανομετρο απο τη βαλβιδα, οποτε μετα ανοιγεις κανονικα τις βανες του φρεον και τσεκαρεις ξανα.

Ενα θεματακι που διαπιστωσα, ειναι οτι το μεγεθος της βαλβιδας στη συγκεκριμενη μοναδα ειναι 1/2 της ιντσας και στο εμποριο οι σωληνες και οι ανταπτορες πληρωσης δε βλεπω να αναφερονται σε αυτη τη διασταση, παρα μονο σε 1/4 και σε 5/16. Γιατι εχουν χρησιμοποιησει αραγε διαφορετικο βανακι, λογω του οτι εμπεριεχει R32? Βρηκα ενα στο εμποριο, που αναφερει οτι ειναι για R410, το οποιο εχει τις διαστασεις που πρεπει, δηλαδη 11.5 στο θηλυκο βυσμα, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το αναφερει ως 5/16, αφου στην ουσια ειναι μιση ιντσα..

SNAG-0424.jpgSNAG-0425.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άμα θες εμπιστεύσου με και στα μπετά  :Lol: 
Έχω βάλει όλο κι όλο 4 κλιματιστικά (2 Χ F22 και 2 X F134a) αυτά ζουν και βασιλεύουν χωρίς ποτέ να έχουν χάσει τα υγρά εργοστασίου . Ακριβώς επειδή είμαι ανειδίκευτος / κωλόφαρδος τι να κάνουμε. 




> και ο αλλος ειναι ενας επαγγελματιας ψυκτικος που ετυχε να βρισκομαι σε σπιτι που εγκατεστησε καινουριο κλιματιστικο και την αλλη μερα εχασε ολο το φρεον, προφανως απο κακη συνδεση... Αυτος ζηταει 80 περιπου, απ οτι ειπε, αλλα αντε να τον εμπιστευτεις μετα απ αυτο.


Το έχασε όλο το φρεον για έναν και μοναδικό λόγο (όπως και πλειάδα άλλων τεχνικών ) στο ότι βιάζονται να περάσουν και τα άλλα 45 κλιματιστικά της ίδιας μέρας .... ευτυχώς εγώ είχα 45 φραπέδες για να περάσω ολόκληρη την ημέρα τοποθετώντας 1 κλιματιστικό (αλλά τι κλιματιστικό , αιωνόβιο ) .
Κάνε το με την 1η μέθοδο και άσε τους άλλους να λένε .

----------


## Giannisppos

> Άμα θες εμπιστεύσου με και στα μπετά 
> Έχω βάλει όλο κι όλο 4 κλιματιστικά (2 Χ F22 και 2 X F134a) αυτά ζουν και βασιλεύουν χωρίς ποτέ να έχουν χάσει τα υγρά εργοστασίου . Ακριβώς επειδή είμαι ανειδίκευτος / κωλόφαρδος τι να κάνουμε. 
> 
> 
> Το έχασε όλο το φρεον για έναν και μοναδικό λόγο (όπως και πλειάδα άλλων τεχνικών ) στο ότι βιάζονται να περάσουν και τα άλλα 45 κλιματιστικά της ίδιας μέρας .... ευτυχώς εγώ είχα 45 φραπέδες για να περάσω ολόκληρη την ημέρα τοποθετώντας 1 κλιματιστικό (αλλά τι κλιματιστικό , αιωνόβιο ) .
> Κάνε το με την 1η μέθοδο και άσε τους άλλους να λένε .




Στο R22 (το οποιο δεν ξερω γιατι το λες F συνεχεια  :Rolleyes:  ), δε χρειαζοταν αντλια κενου, μπορουσε τοτε απλα με εξαερωση να γινει η δουλεια. Τα συγχρονα ομως φρεον, δε μπορουν να δουλεψουν σωστα αν μεινει μεσα αερας στο κυκλωμα, γιατι εχουν θεματα με την υγρασια του αερα κυριως, οποτε στα βαρια κρυα θα φραξει η σωληνα και θα μουγκριζει η μοναδα..
Σχετικα με τους φραπεδες, θα συμφωνησω μιας κ εμενα μου αρεσει να κανω τη δουλεια με το πασο μου και μαλιστα το απολαμβανω κιολας, μιας και οτι κανω το κανω με μερακι, οποτε με χαλαει να βλεπω τον αλλο να τρεχει σαν τον Βεγγο για να προλαβει να με ξεπεταξει, οταν ξερει πως θα πληρωθει οσα ζητησε και δε δινει βαση στη λεπτομερεια.

Αυτο το nylog το σφραγιστικο που χρησιμοποιει ο Αμερικανος στο βιντεο, μου κινησε το ενδιαφερον.. Ειναι κατι σαν τα προιοντα loctite, αλλα για κλιματιστικα και μαλιστα συμβατο με το R32, επειδη ειναι προιον εστερα, δηλαδη συνθετικο. Απ οτι το ψαξα λιγο, αν βαλεις τετοιο υγρο στις εκχειλωσεις, εχεις 100% επιτυχια μετα, γιατι καλυπτει τυχον ψεγαδια και λειτουργει ως φλατζα στην ενωση. Ομως με μια προχειρη ματια που εριξα, βλεπω οτι ειναι ακριβο και μονο απο Αμερικα μαλλον παιζει, οποτε δε συμφερει.
Αραγε να βγαζει η loctite κανα αντιστοιχο προιον σε νορμαλ τιμη?

----------


## sotron1

Για κόλλα δες και αυτή πού υπάρχει στην Ελληνική αγορά. 

Leak Lock, λέγεται.

----------

Giannisppos (23-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο R22 (το οποιο δεν ξερω γιατι το λες F συνεχεια


 Η ονομασία είναι Freon το R είναι ο αριθμητικός τύπος του Freon. (έτσι διάβασα κάπου ) .




> δε χρειαζοταν αντλια κενου, μπορουσε τοτε απλα με εξαερωση να γινει η δουλεια. Τα συγχρονα ομως φρεον, δε μπορουν να δουλεψουν σωστα αν μεινει μεσα αερας στο κυκλωμα, γιατι εχουν θεματα με την υγρασια του αερα κυριως,


Τα σύγχρονα F410a κτλ έχω δει να τα βάζουν με εξαέρωση αντί κενού . (ήμουν και παρόν λέγοντας ότι αυτά θα χαλάσουν την επόμενη μέρα / δεν χάλασαν όμως για αρκετά χρόνια ) ίσως εξαιτίας πιο έμπειρων τεχνικών που ξέρουν την ακρίβεια της εξαέρωσης / εμπειρικά αξιόπιστο σφίξιμο των ρακόρ . 
Επομένως διαβάζοντας την προτελευταία παράγραφο παρακάτω δεν βλέπω να έχει διαφορά το R32 με το F410a. (ως προς την ευαισθησία σε επαφή με αέρα ) 
http://www.tepse.gr/DFA430D7.el.aspx
http://www.tepse.gr/C49B8508.el.aspx

----------


## Giannisppos

Λοιπον εκανα ενα βημα παρακατω σημερα, παραγγειλα σωληνες μονωμενες στα 17 ευρα με τα μεταφορικα.
Πηρα αυτες εδω, 3 μετρα ψιλη και χοντρη. Ρωτησα χωρα προελευσης και μου ειπε Ιταλιας, οποτε ίδωμεν.

----------


## Giannisppos

Χαχα, βρηκα ενα site με τα τραγικα που συνανταει ενας επαγγελματιας Αυστραλος στη δουλεια. Υπαρχουν και χειροτερα τελικα!  :Rolleyes: 

http://airfridge.com.au/How%20Not%20...onditioner.htm

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> παραγγειλα σωληνες μονωμενες στα 17 ευρα με τα μεταφορικα.


Τα σημειώνω 
1) 17 ευρώπουλα οι σωλήνες 
2) 17 Ε Η αντίκα αντλία κενού 
3) 17 Ε οι φραπέδες που θα πιείς μέχρι να ολοκληρώσεις το έργο .

Έχουμε 51 Ε μέχρι στιγμής 
4) Σφραγιστικό σωλήνων? 
5) Εκχειλωτικό ? 
Σου απομένει 1 ευρώ για περιθώριο λάθους . Καλύτερα ανάμεσα στα τόσα χρήματα που έδωσες για την αγορά κλιματιστικού , να μην σκέφτεσαι το κόστος εγκατάστασης και αυτό να γίνεται μόνο από όσους έχουν τα μέσα / αλλά και τεχνικούς που δεν έχουν αποκτήσει κακές κριτικές σαν αυτούς που αναφέρεις με διαρροή την ίδια μέρα .

----------


## Giannisppos

Ε απο καπου επρεπε να ξεκινησω ομως.
Τις σωληνες ετσι κ αλλιως θα τις χρεωνε ο τεχνικος, οποτε θα τις πληρωνα.
Εκχειλωτικο και κοφτη σωληνων εχω ηδη, οποτε οταν ερθουν θα κανω τις δοκιμες μου να δω αν θα καταφερω να βγαλω σωστη εκχειλωση. Αν οχι, τοτε δεν προχωραω παρακατω, αν ναι, τοτε θα παμε για τους φραπεδες.  :Smile:

----------


## Giannisppos

Ωωω, κοιτα τι βρηκα! Κεφαλες για δυναμοκλειδο καστανιας, που παιρνει καρυδακια δηλαδη.





Κ αλλη μια λυση..

----------


## Giannisppos

Καλη μαγκια αυτοι οι ανταπτορες για οποιον εχει συμβατικο δυναμοκλειδο.
Με αυτον τον υπολογιστη μετα, ξερεις ποσο να σφιξεις ακριβως. 

http://www.cncexpo.com/TorqueAdapter.aspx

----------


## mitsos74

> Η ονομασία είναι Freon το R είναι ο αριθμητικός τύπος του Freon. (έτσι διάβασα κάπου ) .


Καλημέρα. 

Προς αποκατάσταση της ιστορικής αλήθειας, FREON είναι η εμπορική ονομασία, των ψυκτικών μέσων Rxxx, της εταιρίας DUPONT.
Τα παλιότερα χρόνια που με τα ψυκτικά μέσα ασχολιόταν σχεδον κατά αποκλειστικότητα η DUPONT επικράτησε και η ονομασία FREON.
Το σωστό όμως είναι Rxxx ή ψυκτικό μέσο xxxx.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το σωστό όμως είναι Rxxx ή ψυκτικό μέσο xxxx.


Πρέπει να του δώσουμε ένα "όνομα " και ποιο είναι αυτό ?
Λογικά το R xxxx σημαίνει R - gas = Refrigerant (gas αριθμητικός αριθμός του gas π.χ. 410α κτλ ) 
Αυτό στα Ελληνικά μεταφράζεται ως "ψυκτικό 410α" ή "ψυκτικό 134α" 

"Ψυκτικό" νοείται που λέει ο λόγος και το παραφλού στα ψυγεία αυτοκινήτων / "ψυκτικό" στους ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες κτλ .

Για να καταλάβει ο άλλος καλύτερα πως θα το πεις ? To R xxx είναι αριθμός κλάσης του ψυκτικού . Π.χ. "ψυκτικό μέσο 32 ". (δεν προσδιορίζει αν είναι παραφλού / αντιψυκτικό ηλιακού κτλ ) 
Ενώ ο όρος Freon ξεκαθαρίζει μια και έξω.




> Ο όρος "freon" είναι ένας κοινός περιγραφέας ή ιδιόκτητο επώνυμο (παρόμοιο με ένα κοινό εμπορικό σήμα ) όπως το " xerox " ή το " kleenex ".Χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως όταν γίνεται *αναφορά σε ψυκτικά μέσα φθοράνθρακα.*

----------


## lefteris251

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση θα μιλησω σαν ψυκτικός. Ενας συνάδελφος θα σ έβαζε το μηχάνημα με 60ε αντε 70ε μεχρι 3 μέτρα σωλήνα τα χρηματα που θα δώσεις για ολα αυτα που χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις ή να κατασκευάσεις δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Στα λεω επιφυλακτικά γτ το R32 ειναι εύφλεκτο μπορει απο το πουθενά να δημιουργήσεις προβλημα στο ιδιο το κλιματιατικό η κάποια διαρροή που θα πληρώσεις τα χρηματα επι 2. Επισης δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί η αντλία κενου με ενα απλο μοτερ ψυγείου. Αν ηταν ολοι οι ψυκτικοί θα περναμε μοτερ ψυγείου πιο φθηνα θα μας εβγαινε. Καλη επιτυχία

----------

xsterg (26-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επισης δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί η αντλία κενου με ενα απλο μοτερ ψυγείου.


Στην περίπτωση εδώ μιλάμε για κενό στο κομμάτι μόνο της εσωτερικής μονάδας (κομμάτι σε διαστάσεις παρόμοιο με ψυγείου)  και εξήγησε το "ασύμφερο " του δεν "συγκρίνεται" . (χωρίς παρεξήγηση επίσης ) .
Εξήγησε επίσης εάν εσύ ο ίδιος του κάνεις την δουλειά με 60 ευρώ / και ουδείς τέλειος από υπαιτιότητα σου ξαναχάνει υγρά (π.χ. μετά από 1 χρόνο ή κάθε χρόνο = συνήθεις βαριάντα από πλευράς συναδέλφων σας ) ποια θα είναι η στάση σας από οικονομικής πλευράς προς τον πελάτης σας ? (αναφορές πελατών για "εγγύηση " 2-3 μήνες για τα υγρά / απαντήσεις των συναδέλφων σας "νίπτω τας χείρας μου " .....αλλά το 60 αράκι στην τσεπούλα ) .
Ποια η συμπεριφορά συναδέλφων σας σε οικιακά ψυγεία που αναφέρετε αληθώς στον πελάτη για διαρροή (αλλά από αδυναμία του πελάτη στο κόστος για να αγοράσει νέο ψυγείο ) επίσης καταδέχεστε να "συμπληρώνετε " υγρά ? .
Δεν τσουβαλιάζω τους πάντες ..... αλλά οι αναφορές πελατών έχουν φτάσει ταβάνι .

----------

sotron1 (26-07-19)

----------


## lefteris251

Τα γνωρίζω ολα αυτα γιατί τα βρίσκω μπροστά μου καθε μέρα  δεν θα το παίξω τέλειος μάστορας  αλλα είναι πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτή. Εγω προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης "ο καθενας στην δουλειά του". Δεν μιλάμε για κάτι απλό κατα την αποψη μου. Έχω δει κόσμο που πέρασε μόνος του κλιματιστικό ( και το πληρωσε χρυσό) επισης να ξηλώνει κλιματιστικό και να πλήρωνει πάλι τα υγρα χρυσό. ( αν γνωρίζεται απο τιμές ψυκτικών υγρών εχουν φτασει στον θεό) μιλάω πάντα φιλικά και αν παρεξηγήθηκα σε κάτι  με συγχωρείτε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τα γνωρίζω ολα αυτα γιατί τα βρίσκω μπροστά μου καθε μέρα  δεν θα το παίξω τέλειος μάστορας  αλλα είναι πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτή.


Επομένως πρέπει να πάρεις μια θέση ..... *στο τι θα κάνεις*/εται  όταν από υπαιτιότητα άλλων ή δική σου ξαναχάσει υγρά . (έτσι για να ζυγίσουμε σωστά την δήλωση σου "και το πλήρωσε χρυσό" ) γιατί στην ουσία  το ξέρουμε και οι 2 πάρα πολύ καλά ότι την μεγαλύτερη ζημιά την προξενούν επαγγελματίες και σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα κοιτώντας το ταβάνι περιμένοντας πέρα από το 1ο 60 αράκι να υφαρπάξουν και το επόμενο 60 αράκι . ίσως και το 3ο κτλ .
Έχω να σου δίνω άπειρα παραδείγματα και πέρα από όσα αναφέρονται στο howto  από δικά μου συμβάντα και της περιοχής μου που με βεβαιώνουν ότι γίνεται σκόπιμη ληστεία μέχρι παρτούζας και οργίων κυρίως από επαγγελματίες σε ανυποψίαστους πελάτες. (τόσο ανυποψίαστους πελάτες π.χ. συνταξιούχους ή με μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου που νομίζανε ότι τα υγρά θέλανε κατά δήλωση του επαγγελματία κάθε 2 χρόνια αντικατάσταση / δηλαδή κάτι σαν τις λάμπες που θέλουν αλλαγή κάθε 2 χρόνια ) .
Αυτό φυσικά δεν έχει σχέση του επαγγελματία ΄στην αξιοπιστία του στην εργασία του / αλλά όταν πράγματι υπάρχει υπαιτιότητα του επαγγελματία (προς τους υγιείς πελάτες )  δεν βλέπω σαφή απάντηση .

Άλλο πιο πρόσφατο περιστατικό πριν 3 μήνες περίπου .
Φίλος μου που μένει σε άλλη πόλη , μου έδωσε τα κλειδιά του 2ου σπιτιού που έχει στην δική μου πόλη .
Του χάλασε το κλιματιστικό / δεν είχε απόδοση (καινούριο το εγκατέστησαν άλλοι τεχνικοί και μέσα στην εγγύηση ) 
Μου λέει "φτιάξε το εσύ " του απαντώ δεν έχω τα μέσα και λόγω εγγύησης καλύτερα να το αναλάβουν μέσω εγγύησης άλλοι  . (έληξε η εγγύηση στο παραπέντε ).
Για λογαριασμό του , ήρθαν 2 βοηθοί  ψυκτικού στο σπίτι του . (εγώ έκανα απλός τον πορτιέρη στο σπίτι του φίλου μου για να ανοίξω να μπουν οι τεχνικοί ).
Τους εξήγησα τι συμβαίνει και στα περί πιθανής έλλειψης υγρών και να πράξουν τα δέοντα .
Οι τεχνικοί έψαξαν να βρουν την διαρροή (όντως την επαλήθευσαν ως προς τα μανόμετρα ) και δεν την βρήκαν με τίποτα ως προς το σημείο / όλα τα ρακόρ οκ / μέχρι και υποψίας εντός εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής μονάδας π.χ. εργοστασιακό πρόβλημα διαρροής .
Στο τέλος οι τεχνικοί ξηλώνουν εσωτερική και εξωτερική μονάδα ΚΑΙ τους χαλκοσωλήνες , και την φορτώνουν στο όχημα τους για το εργαστήριο τους.
Ξανάρχονται μετά από 2 βδομάδες το ξανασυναρμολογούν και τώρα δουλεύει .
Σε όλη αυτήν την διαδικασία κρατούσα σιγή ιχθύος στο να μην παρεμβαίνω στις εργασίες των βοηθών του ψυκτικού . (ήμουν απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι η διαρροή ήταν στο χαλαρό σφίξιμο των χαλκοσωλήνων από την 1η εγκατάσταση άσχετα που αυτοί οι βοηθοί δεν την εντόπισαν ) .

Μόλις τελείωσαν τις δουλειές τους , μου είπαν ότι ο φίλος μου θα πάει εκείνος να τους πληρώσει , και τους λέω "οκ" .
Πριν φύγουν οι βοηθοί τεχνικοί , τους ρωτάω που εντοπίσατε την διαρροή? τι πρόβλημα είχε ?
Μου απαντούν δεν ξέρουμε,  αυτό θα το απαντήσει το αφεντικό μας στον φίλο σου , καθώς και για το κόστος της επισκευής . (τους λέω οκ ) 

Όταν επικοινώνησα τελικά με τον φίλο μου να μου πει τι πρόβλημα βρήκαν στην συσκευή και πόσο το κόστος , μου απαντά δεν βρήκαν διαρροή και  το κόστος ήταν 150 ευρώ . Το ξαναγέμισε στο εργαστήριο και απλά το ξανατοποθέτησαν με την ίδια διαδικασία όπως τοποθετήθηκε όταν μπήκε 1η φορά .

Του λέω δηλαδή? τα 150 ευρώ για ποιόν λόγο τα έδωσες ? επειδή δεν είχε τίποτα ? , μου λέει "ξέρω γώ"? έτσι μου είπε ο ψυκτικός 
Δηλαδή τι σου είπε ? 
Να μου είπε ο ψυκτικός ότι έκαναν τα πάντα να εντοπίσουν την διαρροή αλλά δεν την βρίσκανε !!!
Και μου είπαν ότι αν πάθει κάτι θα αναλάβουν πλήρως την ευθύνη !!!! (δεν ήθελαν οι τεχνικοί να παραδεχτούν ότι η διαρροή ήταν απλά στους χαλκοσωλήνες και στο κακό σφίξιμο !!!!) . 
Αυτά περί "επαγγελματιών " ψυκτικών .
Sorry για το σεντόνι ..... αλλά αυτά* πρέπει* να λέγονται .

----------

mikemtb73 (05-09-21), sotron1 (27-07-19), vasilimertzani (28-07-19)

----------


## arvacon

Καλημέρα.

Διαβάζω σε διάφορες συζητησεις τοποθέτησης κλιματιστικων, πως κάνουμε κουλούρα τις σωλήνες στο πίσω μέρος της εξωτερικής μονάδας. 

Το γεγονός πως η σωλήνα κάνει πολλές καμπύλες, δεν παίζει ρόλο στις πιέσεις του ψυκτικού μέσου; Δηλαδή δε μεταβάλλεται η πιεση όσο καμπυλωνουν οι σωλήνες; Αυτό με το λάδι του συμπιεστη ότι μένει στην κάτω μεριά των σωλήνων αν είναι σε κουλούρα,  που ανέφερθηκε σε προηγούμενο ποστ, δεν ισχύει; 

Επίσης τι διάμετρο πρέπει να έχει αυτή η κουλούρα των σωλήνων, όσο πιο μεγάλη τόσο καλύτερα λογικά, αλλά ποση είναι η ελάχιστη διάμετρος που μπορεί να πάρει; 

Παρατήρησα επίσης πως οι σωλήνες με μόνωση απ το εργοστάσιο, έρχονται σε μικρη σε διάμετρο κουλουρα. Πως μπορεί κάποιος να επαλυθευσει πως η σωλήνα δεν έχει τσακίσει κάπου κάτω απ τη μόνωση και πως θα της δώσει την κατάλληλη μορφή, εφόσον τον εμποδίζει η μόνωση να της αλλάξει μορφη; 

Πρέπει να ξετυλιχθει η κουλούρα τελείως, να ισιώσει τη σωλήνα, να βγάλει τη μονωση για να την τσεκάρει κ έπειτα να της δώσει τη μορφή που πρέπει για την εγκατάσταση;

----------

